# Powertec Leverage Equipment



## davidjamieson85 (Mar 21, 2012)

Evening All,

I have had my eyes on both the Powertec LeverGym and the Powertec Multi Station for a number of months.

The issue is i am 6'6" and my height could cause a problem, although i have heard mixed reviews from taller users. I live in the North East of Scotland and there are very few opportunities to try out this kit as the closest retailer is Fitness Superstore in Newcastle.

Does anyone know of anywhere closer to my area i can test the equipment on either a commercially or privately basis.

Thanks


----------



## Carlo (Jan 15, 2011)

Its good stuff like im 6'4" and its fine for me. Where abouts in Scotland are you cos ive got the leverage gym in my gym if you wanted to give it a try. Im down near the border tho Gretna way


----------

